# xmas joke



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Three men died on Christmas Eve and were met by 

Saint Peter at the pearly gates. "In honor of this 

holy season" Saint Peter said, "You must each possess 

something that symbolizes Christmas to get into heaven." 



The first man fumbled through his pockets and 

pulled out a lighter. He flicked it on. "It represents 

a candle", he said. 



"You may pass through the pearly 

gates" Saint Peter said. 



The second man reached into his pocket 

and pulled out a set of keys. He shook 

them and said, "They're bells." 



Saint Peter said "You may pass through 

the pearly gates". 





The third man started searching desperately 

through his pockets and finally pulled out a 

pair of women's panties. 



St. Peter looked at the man with a raised 

eyebrow and asked,"And just what do those 

symbolize? 



The man replied," "These are Carols." 





And So The Holiday Season Begins....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ha!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

That was a good one! Reminds me of a story my fiance told me about his days as a young Lothario.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

hehehehehe - I tell the hubby that one. Good joke SB!!!!


----------

